# Mo Williams interested in returning to Cleveland



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

http://cavaliersnation.com/2015/06/...ms-more-than-interested-in-signing-with-cavs/



> Veteran guard Mo Williams, a name from the Cleveland Cavaliers’ recent past, has apparently indicated that he would like to return to the team for next season.
> 
> The Cleveland Plain Dealer reported that sources close to Williams were saying that he was “more than interested” in the possibility of a reunion with the Cavaliers, who he played for from 2008-11.
> 
> ...


If true, then this would be a great pick up for Cleveland. He wouldn't be doing anything close to his first run in Cleveland, but he would make for a solid scoring guard to back up someone like Irving.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Getting him means no resign Delly


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

BobStackhouse42 said:


> Getting him means no resign Delly


Not necessarily. I guess the Cavs want both. Delly was just offered a qualifying offer of 1 year that is less than 2 million. I guess it would really depend on what they do with JR Smith, who is expected to opt out. I could see them putting Williams, assuming they get him, at PG and Delly at SG.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> Not necessarily. I guess the Cavs want both. Delly was just offered a qualifying offer of 1 year that is less than 2 million. I guess it would really depend on what they do with JR Smith, who is expected to opt out. I could see them putting Williams, assuming they get him, at PG and Delly at SG.


Someone will offer Dellavedova more than 2 mil a year and on a longer term deal. 

And please, lets not turn this into "It isn't about money! He wants to win!" nonsense please.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Delly will get Lin offer


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

R-Star said:


> Someone will offer Dellavedova more than 2 mil a year and on a longer term deal.


Probably. Delly has developed quite a fanbase here in Cleveland but I don't know if another year of just making 2 mill is what he wants.



R-Star said:


> And please, lets not turn this into "It isn't about money! He wants to win!" nonsense please.


What made you think I was going to?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> Probably. Delly has developed quite a fanbase here in Cleveland but I don't know if another year of just making 2 mill is what he wants.
> 
> 
> 
> *What made you think I was going to?*


Because you're you.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

R-Star said:


> Because you're you.


You mean because I did it on a player who actually has claimed he wants to win?

I guess if we're playing this card, please don't turn this into a "he'll leave because LeBron has been treating him like shit all season" nonsense please. And in case you ask why you would, because you're you.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I assume Cleveland would be trying to get Williams to take either the taxpayer MLE or the bi-annual, and he'd be a good pickup for them at that money, but I just don't see how they afford him without letting someone else go. What I will say is that letting JR Smith and Iman Shumpert (and the $15ish million they'll probably command) walk in free agency and looking to replace them with $4.5 million worth of Mo Williams and a rookie two-guard at pick #24 are the kind of moves Cleveland's going to be looking at if they're intent on keeping all of their bigger names/salaries.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Bogg said:


> I assume Cleveland would be trying to get Williams to take either the taxpayer MLE or the bi-annual, and he'd be a good pickup for them at that money, but I just don't see how they afford him without letting someone else go. What I will say is that letting JR Smith and Iman Shumpert (and the $15ish million they'll probably command) walk in free agency and looking to replace them with $4.5 million worth of Mo Williams and a rookie two-guard at pick #24 are the kind of moves Cleveland's going to be looking at if they're intent on keeping all of their bigger names/salaries.


Iman Shumpert was offered a qualifying contract of 2.5 million (or something like that). I don't see him accepting it, but we'll see.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

XxIrvingxX said:


> Iman Shumpert was offered a qualifying contract of 2.5 million (or something like that). I don't see him accepting it, but we'll see.


Well of course they gave him the QO at $2.5 million. The problem for Cleveland becomes what happens when someone offers Shumpert a three-year deal to the tune of $19-$24 million.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> You mean because I did it on a player who actually has claimed he wants to win?
> 
> I guess if we're playing this card, please don't turn this into a "he'll leave because LeBron has been treating him like shit all season" nonsense please. And in case you ask why you would, because you're you.


I wonder if I'm the only one who notices your go to insult around here is just repeating the exact same one in the post you're quoting?

Aren't you getting a little old for "I know you are, but what am I?"


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Market is different now. D Jordan will get 105 million contract.

Delly compare to Pat Beverly contract

will get 8 million a year


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

R Smith, Iman Shumpert Not Returning as LeBron James Pushes Tristan Thompson, Kevin Love Deals with Timofey Mozgov Contract?

By Lauren Moranor

link
http://www.sportsworldreport.com/ar...-kevin-love-deals-timofey-mozgov-contract.htm


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Shumpert will get 4 years 32 million to 42 million.

Why?

Avery Bradley, someone similar to Shumpert in skill set. He's valued for his defense, viewed as a shooter and signed a four-year contract worth $32 million.

Alec Burks. He is not considered a strong defender, merely a scorer. The Utah Jazz handed him a four-year extension worth $42 million,


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Bogg said:


> Well of course they gave him the QO at $2.5 million. The problem for Cleveland becomes what happens when someone offers Shumpert a three-year deal to the tune of $19-$24 million.


They lose Shumpert and have to find someone that can play the two guard unless they want starting again? I don't know.



R-Star said:


> I wonder if I'm the only one who notices your go to insult around here is just repeating the exact same one in the post you're quoting?


I rarely ever do that.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> I rarely ever do that.


It's basically your go to move. You're delusional.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

R-Star said:


> It's basically your go to move. You're delusional.


No it isn't. I think you're just giving yourself too much credit.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> No it isn't. I think you're just giving yourself too much credit.


And now you've switched to your other move, not making any sense.

Can you explain how I'd be giving myself too much credit in that situation? Honestly, instead of some stupid Irwin answer, just explain how me saying something is your go to move could possibly be me giving myself too much credit.

It doesn't make sense. But that should surprise no one since it came from you. You just seem to parrot out insults and replies you've heard over the years, and half the time they don't work for the situation you're in.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

R-Star said:


> And now you've switched to your other move, not making any sense.
> 
> Can you explain how I'd be giving myself too much credit in that situation? Honestly, instead of some stupid Irwin answer, just explain how me saying something is your go to move could possibly be me giving myself too much credit.
> 
> It doesn't make sense. But that should surprise no one since it came from you. You just seem to parrot out insults and replies you've heard over the years, and half the time they don't work for the situation you're in.


You can't be this dense.

You're claiming I steal insults from other peoples posts, after I do it to YOU once. Seeing as to how I rarely do that, I'm making the claim that you're giving yourself too much credit. It's not that complicated.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> You can't be this dense.
> 
> You're claiming I steal insults from other peoples posts, after I do it to YOU once. Seeing as to how I rarely do that, I'm making the claim that you're giving yourself too much credit. It's not that complicated.


Again, that doesn't really make any sense. What credit am I giving myself at all? 

You don't work on the same wavelength as normal people. That's a nice way of calling you a bit challenged.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

R-Star said:


> Again, that doesn't really make any sense. What credit am I giving myself at all?


Good lord. You seriously can't make the connection?

What an idiot you can be sometimes.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> Good lord. You seriously can't make the connection?
> 
> What an idiot you can be sometimes.


I honestly can't. The great thing is you're just going to write a reply saying the same dumb **** and acting like you're in the right. 


Thanks but no thanks. It's fathers day. I'm going to sit back and play video games while getting day drunk until my kids wake up from their naps. 

A poster of your caliber thinking you can monopolize the time of a superstar like R-Star? Who's giving themselves too much credit now?


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

R-Star said:


> I honestly can't. The great thing is you're just going to write a reply saying the same dumb **** and acting like you're in the right.


Just because you can't understand something doesn't make it dumb. But if it helps you sleep at night then be my guest.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> Just because you can't understand something doesn't make it dumb. But if it helps you sleep at night then be my guest.


You keep saying "You don't get it? How dense are you." over and over and over.... 

Elaborate how me pointing out how you use the same tired technique over and over again is me somehow flattering myself. Honestly, work it though. Explain it to me.

I was pointing out what you do. Nowhere in it was I vainly patting myself on the back or pumping my own tires. I pointed out something you do with everyone. Someone will insult you because you say something ridiculously stupid, and you reply with a modified version of the same insult back... like every single time.


So please. Elaborate. Or hey, admit you once again said something stupid. 

I flatter myself all the time around here. The problem for you is, I know full well while I'm doing it. 

Also, my money is on you not elaborating at all but talking in circles like a babbling jackass.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

R-Star said:


> You keep saying "You don't get it? How dense are you." over and over and over....
> 
> Elaborate how me pointing out how you use the same tired technique over and over again is me somehow flattering myself. Honestly, work it though. Explain it to me.
> 
> ...


You clearly don't know what you're doing. At this point I'm laughing at how you can't seem to make sense of something so simple. And I didn't say something stupid, I knew exactly what I was talking about from the moment I made the comment. 

Fyi, if anyone who actually gives a shit doesn't get it and wants to know via PM, I would have no issues pointing it out.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> You clearly don't know what you're doing. At this point I'm laughing at how you can't seem to make sense of something so simple. And I didn't say something stupid, I knew exactly what I was talking about from the moment I made the comment.
> 
> Fyi, if anyone who actually gives a shit doesn't get it and wants to know via PM, I would have no issues pointing it out.


I don't get it. PM it to me please. I'll then copy and paste it and post it on here, like I've been asking you to do.


----------

